
GitHub Is Down - andretti1977
https://github.com/
======
Frost1x
If only there was a version control system for distributed software
development that wasn't completely reliant on a centralized client-server
model and frequent check-ins.

~~~
sairamkunala
git enables that. git is a dvcs. centralized Github is your bottleneck.

DevOps/SysAdmins usually plan for SPOFs (single points of failures) when using
a service, but having github as the central store defeats that purpose. This
again comes back to tools and integrations offered.

~~~
Frost1x
My comment was sarcastic if that wasn't clear, pointing out the massive irony
of the entire current development ecosystem that's often highly centralized
yet built atop a system designed at a fundamental level to be decentralized.

------
twistedpair
Geeze, so many outages/impacts (12+) in the last 90 days.

The status page looks like a Pez dispenser.

[https://www.githubstatus.com/](https://www.githubstatus.com/)

Usually companies put in place a release freeze or "Code Purple" when there
are such demonstrated problems with releasing stable code.

~~~
sairamkunala
These may be the challenges with a "Continous Deployment" approach. Companies
usually fill these unknowns.

Gitlab releases a version once every month. Not sure how they deploy on the
hosted version.

------
leesalminen
Ha, I'd seen all these on HN for the past week or two but was lucky and
unaffected. Our CI/CD is currently failing due to an npm dependency that lives
on Github. Time to start looking into that NPM mirror thing folks talk about?

------
Legogris
They must have been anticipating this happening more often, given the
replacement of the raging unicorn with a sad squidcat (or is it a catsquid?)

------
dalu
first they roll out this awful notification ... idk what to even call it,
monstrosity, now they're having issues with availability. I hate Microsoft so
much, and I hate the guy who sold it to Microsoft even more.

------
andreimiulescu
in a middle of a deployment lol move to gitlab and redid my docker image to
pull my charts from gitlab lol lesson learned

------
stevefan1999
sigh, is it like the third time in a row this week?

~~~
WaterWastage
This is the fourth one.

[https://www.githubstatus.com/#past-
incidents](https://www.githubstatus.com/#past-incidents)

~~~
stevefan1999
fourth?! this is outrageous

